# California state laws regarding automatic garage door openers



## mark handler (Jul 24, 2013)

Did You Know?

Did you know a California building department may be awarded civil penalties for violations of the California state laws regarding automatic garage door openers? It is true! Health and Safety Code Section 19891 allows a local building department bringing a civil action for violations of Health and Safety Code Sections 19890, to be awarded civil penalties to offset the cost of bringing the action. These two sections of law are referenced in Section R309.4, of the 2010 California Residential Code in Part 2.5 of Title 24, California Code of Regulations.

The civil penalties provision was part of a legislative effort to reduce deaths and injuries caused by automatic garage door openers. The civil penalties may be either $500 or $1,000 per violation, depending on the violation of HSC Section 19890. Interesting provisions of Section 19890 are:

It is unlawful to manufacture, sell or install a residential automatic garage door opener that does not have an automatic reverse safety device that complies with the specified ANSI/UL standard. The required devise must cause a closing garage door to open when the door path is interrupted, or when the device is disabled.

Each sold or installed residential automatic garage door opener shall include a set of installation, operation, maintenance, and testing instructions.

No replacement residential garage door shall be installed in a manner that connects the replacement door to an existing residential automatic garage door opener that does not meet the requirements of this HSC section.

Any person hired to service or repair any residential automatic garage door opener shall, upon completion of the service or repair, if any, determine whether the door reverses upon contact with a rigid two-inch -high obstacle placed on the surface beneath the garage door. If the residential automatic garage door opener does not pass the test, the hired person shall complete and conspicuously affix to the residential automatic garage door opener, a red certificate with a warning as specified in this HSC section.

Garage door openers manufactured for commercial purposes are subject to all the same requirements of this HSC section when installed for residential use.

Did You KnowThere is more, so read HSC Sections 19890 and 19891 for all the detail: from the legislative codes page, select Health and Safety Code, then select Division 13, then select Sections 19890-1.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 25, 2013)

"According to reports received by the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), about 60 children between the ages of 2 and 14 have been trapped and killed under automatic garage doors since March 1982. The federal agency has also received reports of many other children who have suffered brain damage or other serious injuries when a garage door fell on them."

Actually sounds like they are pretty safe. About 2 deaths a year. From what I can find a small amount of injuries.

Nothing goes to zero. So hopefully am inordinate amount of money will not be spent to make them "safer".

Brent.


----------

